# Richard Gene the Fishing machine



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 24, 2019)

I don't know how many of yall watch his channel, but he is probably the best out there. He is a retired carpenter, and is just like the guy who lives next door. He shows you how and why he is catching fish. He does it all, crappie, catfish, boat , bank or wading creeks. Very informative man who knows his stuff. Its like having your dad in the boat with you, shooting docks, working tree tops or brush piles....he's got it down. He has the best channel Ive ever seen on you tube. He fishes Lake Guntersville Al. a lot. He shows his rigs and how to catch his bait. Give him a look see, and he has a little crazy streak to him and will have a little fit ever now and again, he's funny but dern good. Here's a crappie video of his.


----------



## the Lackster (Sep 24, 2019)

I love his catfishing videos. Dude outs a hurtkng on some big flathead.


----------



## PopPop (Sep 24, 2019)

I enjoy his channel


----------



## Turpentine (Sep 24, 2019)

It's cool to know I'm not the only one who talks to fish.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 24, 2019)

Turpentine said:


> It's cool to know I'm not the only one who talks to fish.


Quit, Quit it !   Woo Woo !  He cracks me up. He can catch fish in the middle of a parking lot I believe


----------



## Turpentine (Sep 24, 2019)

I like how he is jolly/goofy (if those are the right words) with it all. He isn't all up tight ya know. Just content with being out there and doing what he loves. ending of the video was cool as well.


----------



## antharper (Sep 24, 2019)

He has some great informative videos


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Sep 24, 2019)

If he could just get Elmo in the boat with him.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 24, 2019)

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> If he could just get Elmo in the boat with him.


Did you see where a fellow sent him a Elmo ?  Classic, said he keeps him in the boat with him at all times. I’d love to share a day with him on the water.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Sep 24, 2019)

I've watched all of his vids, some more than once, and I look forward to the next. Always some good info, and a few laughs.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2019)

Any relation to Gene Gene, the Dancing Machine?


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 24, 2019)

Ive watched all his videos.


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 24, 2019)

He’s something else?


----------



## Turpentine (Sep 24, 2019)

Thinking bout making some average Joe videos. Call it, Outdoors from the ground up. 
Or In the woods from Joe's perspective.
Show everything, mistakes , success, show the challenge po boys face in several catorgorys of hunting and fishing. Figured it might be cool.
Lol, would anyone even watch?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 24, 2019)

Sure would !


----------



## Turpentine (Sep 24, 2019)

It has been a thought for some time now. I just haven't pulled the trigger.
(Personal reasons/excuses)
Thanks stalker! I will start thinking about it more in detail now.


----------



## Turpentine (Sep 24, 2019)

I got to make one joke before I leave the thread for the night tho.
Only on GON can you thank a stalker and it be genuine. ????


----------



## Thunder Head (Sep 25, 2019)

He makes good videos,

 Hes so corny sometimes it gets on my nerves a little. Mostly quality entertainment though.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Turpentine said:


> Thinking bout making some average Joe videos. Call it, Outdoors from the ground up.
> Or In the woods from Joe's perspective.
> Show everything, mistakes , success, show the challenge po boys face in several catorgorys of hunting and fishing. Figured it might be cool.
> Lol, would anyone even watch?


I'd watch,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Good videos,,,,I also like Mack in NC,,,,


----------



## Bowyer29 (Sep 25, 2019)

Turpentine said:


> Thinking bout making some average Joe videos. Call it, Outdoors from the ground up.
> Or In the woods from Joe's perspective.
> Show everything, mistakes , success, show the challenge po boys face in several catorgorys of hunting and fishing. Figured it might be cool.
> Lol, would anyone even watch?


Do it!!


----------



## EDH (Sep 25, 2019)

I watch him all the time cause it’s goooddd ferrr ya!


----------



## Beenslayin (Sep 25, 2019)

I watch him. I love everything about his videos. His humor reminds me of my family. Just good ole Appalachian humor. I laugh, my wife rolls her eyes. We all need a lesson from him. Let all life’s stresses fall to the floor and cut up a little.


----------



## JohnK (Sep 25, 2019)

I like this guy too:


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Sep 25, 2019)

JohnK said:


> I like this guy too:


He catch's some big fish.


----------

